# Defence of Tenris



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Got bored so i decided to post another story on here

enjoy
________________________________________________________________

Luitenant Sethran blew the head off the final tyranid blocking his way to the bulkhead. He sprinted forwards, his squad behind him.

'We must get to that shuttle come on!' he screamed to the other guardsmen, following as fast as they could 'The hive cannot stand this attack! We must escape from this-' The rest of what Sethran was saying was blocked out by the scream of a nearby hive tyrant.

The next thing he new was a screeching so loud Sethran was suprised his ears were still intact afterwards. The source of the noise was the two huge sythes tearing through the iron platform the imperial squad stood on. The claws came up right in the middle of the squad impaling two men. The pace of the guardsmen quickened as the head of the beast tore through the iron platform. They had almost made it to the bulkhead. They could escape the planet!

Until the weight of the huge beast bearing down on the platform became too much to bear. The platform made a strange moaning sound before slowly by slowly the beams holding it up bent. One of the guardsmen leapt towards the bulkhead, but the gap between it and the platform was getting wider by the second. He didn't make it.

Sethran turned around to see the hive tyrant had managed to get its torso through the platform. He brought up his laspistol and fired round after round into the beast which seemed more annoyed than hurt by the gunfire. As this was happening the beams bent more and more.

Then one of the beams broke. 

The platform plumeted the 40 metres towards the ground of the mining facility where the tyranid attack had come from. The hive tyrant screeched as its legs were crushed by the weight of the platform bearing down on it. Thankfully most of the the squad were intact. A few had broken legs. They would be left behind.

'Come on men, I know another way into Tenris Hive from here but there will be many xenos on the way,' Sethran spoke as he started Jogging eastward to where the main tyranid force was. 

They ran like that for 10 minutes with sparks flying from the roof and every now and then fiery explosions coming from nearby mining shafts. Then Sethran found the shaft he was looking for. It was one of the oldest shafts in the station and it led strait into the center of the hive-close to the spaceport. As they were facing eastwards it was to their right and about 100 metres infront of them another two tunnels led to it. Coming from the east and the south. The only obstacle was the tyranids moving from the eastern tunnel.

'Lock and load men, we have a shaft to infiltrate,' said Sethran as he charged his chainsword and reloaded his laspistol. They waited a few seconds until there wasn't as many tyranids charging past. Then guns ablaze they charged forward. The genesdealers moving past were confused and off balanced as they were fired at by the guardsman and many were dead before the group retaliated.

When the genesdealers did attack the guardsmen though Sethran was not so sure about his plan. Instantly two of his squad were ripped apart by the claws of the beasts. He cut off one their heads with his chainsword spraying purple blood everywhere. Then one leapt onto a nearby guardsman ripping at his back. Sethran only just managed to save him by stabbing his chainsword into its body before launching rounds of lasgun into another two. By then another guardsman had been killed but the genesdealers began to flee back into the eastern tunnel. 

All of a sudden four tyranid warriors came out of the tunnel shooting venom and parasites and other horrible bioenineered projectiles at Senthrans squad. They must have been the genesdealers leaders, following closely behind. 'Run!' Sethran yelled sprinting for the shaft. There were four other surviving members in his squad and they ran as fast as they could up the steep ramps and stairs of the shaft.

When they left it they found themselves in total chaos. Guardsmen were running everywhere and wherever you looked utter carnage was going on. defense of the hive was obviously futile but men faught on anyway. Matyr after matyr had been made just in the seconds Sethran had been in the streets of stone buildings in hive Tenris. A spore mine landed right next to their squad.

'Lets get the FUCK out of this emperor forsaken planet!' Sethran bellowed out using the last of his energy to run West towards the spaceport. As he ran he was fired at and not just by tyranids but guardsmen trying to hit tyranids. A baneblade tried to defend itself against a horde of ravenous genesdealers but they broke through the hatch. Sethran saw death every where he looked. The battle was obviously lost to the guardsmen. One of his squad members tripped over a dead guardsmen. Sethran didn't look back as he was ripped in half by a hormagaunt. 

Sethran realised they were being followed by the hormagaunts 

He finally arrived at the spaceport kicking the iron door open and slamming it behind him as the rest of his squad were torn apart. He ran forward to find a shuttle.

Only to realise they were all gone...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nice work there, good suspenseful ending, cant wait to read more


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Ordo Xeno Commander will be sure to post more stories.


----------

